# does your family know??



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

well I guess the question I wanna see is does your family know your a furry??
like your parents and brothers and sisters??

one of my brothers knows and he used to make fun of me for it but he hasn't mentioned anything since he cheated on his wife got a divorce and started doing nudist karaoke.
my dad knows but I'm not going to get into that too much... lets just say 15, computer, caught, pictures and I think you can get the idea...
he just walked away... 
anyway share your experiences about telling your family members or how they found out or if they know and why you woun't tell them. 
My brother told everyone in my family before so it's no big deal anymore.


----------



## Midna (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't really mind...
just as long as they don't see some of the art on here I'm fine


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 22, 2009)

I know I have seen this thread before.
but I don't consider myself as a furry but just a fur fan, ( with fur habit's).
and no. my family knows I draw anthro's. but I hav not told them anyway.
the only one who knows is my young brother. but he is also a fur fan.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 22, 2009)

My mother browses 4chan. Even if I _was_ a furry and she knew about it, it wouldn't make much of a difference. I'm an adult anyway, so even if she _cared_ it wouldn't mean a thing to me.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

Clafier said:


> My mother browses 4chan. Even if I _was_ a furry and she knew about it, it wouldn't make much of a difference. I'm an adult anyway, so even if she _cared_ it wouldn't mean a thing to me.



not very close to my family anyway for different reasons but they have a tenancy to keep telling me I need to go to church and I don't know why...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 22, 2009)

lol no

Not _everyone_ needs to know about what you like.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 22, 2009)

My parent's know, but that's because they looked up my pen name XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 22, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> not very close to my family anyway for different reasons but they have a tenancy to keep telling me I need to go to church and I don't know why...



All I can really say is that that is how families are; either by some misplaced form of caring, self-righteousness, an attempt to bond, or some other reason (or even all reasons at the same time), there will always been an attempt to "bring a child into the fold." And I don't mean just church. For example, my mom has all but given up on urging me to dress "more feminine." She used to do it all the time, but to no avail. XD

In a perfect world, parents wouldn't care what kids did in their free time but would raise and nurture them just the same, whether they knew or not. But this world is far from perfect...


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep, mine knows. They've been exposed to it a lot now and have even seen my fursuit. They don't mind at all. Funny enough.. I ended up having to tell mine about it early in the summer because I had to explain the "shedding" from working on fursuit stuff in the house, and all the shipping of items, closed doors, etc. I was worried they'd think I was trying to ignore them or whatnot or suspect other things (that actually are unhealthy - namely drugs) instead of what was really going on and I found it was time (after almost 10 years then) to finally let them know about furry fandom. They were cool with it, and my brother loves it. I can leave my door open, walk around the house carrying fursuit parts, boxes of fur, etc without any concern now and they know I am doing something artistic or productive. I'm a college student anyway, so strange stuff is often expected by parents.  They actually don't think this is strange though. My mother ran the drama club at school when she taught there years ago. She had me in drama and even wearing animal costumes for plays since age 4.   Now my cousins have known I was a furry for many, many years - just more recently my brother and mom.

There honestly isn't anything "wrong" with furry fandom that it has to be a huge secret. Making it so secretive just makes it seem bad to others. Just be casual about it. It's honestly not a big deal unless you make out to be.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2009)

My parents know I wear ears and a tail sometimes,
but I doubt they'd even know what "furry" is.

They don't even know what "emo" is.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 22, 2009)

Clafier said:


> All I can really say is that that is how families are; either by some misplaced form of caring, self-righteousness, an attempt to bond, or some other reason (or even all reasons at the same time), there will always been an attempt to "bring a child into the fold." And I don't mean just church. For example, my mom has all but given up on urging me to dress "more feminine." She used to do it all the time, but to no avail. XD
> 
> In a perfect world, parents wouldn't care what kids did in their free time but would raise and nurture them just the same, whether they knew or not. But this world is far from perfect...



I try to do the best with my daughter to give her all the freedom to make her dissitions and be who she wants to be cause I never got to do that.



Ratte said:


> lol no
> 
> Not _everyone_ needs to know about what you like.



no not everyone but.. they are your family... I dunno.. I guess I'm weird. for how fucked up my family is I can still talk to them about my messed up stuff cause I know I really don't got to see them that often


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2009)

Parents know.  They think it's a hobby, which it is, and they couldn't care less about it.  Brother is a furry, but we each found the fandom separately.  Nephews don't know about furry yet, and I have no idea what they'd think.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope.  They know I draw anthro things, but as far as knowing it's Furry, nope.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 22, 2009)

My brothers know, not my parents. If they asked, I would tell them.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

My brother knew for a while...he's sort of into it.



BlackCatOrian said:


> my dad knows but I'm not going to get into that too much... lets just say 15, computer, caught, pictures and I think you can get the idea...


My dad found out just last night. I left my email open and he saw some stuff in my inbox. It really freaked him out, and he said that if I wanted to keep any of my friends I had to make sure not to tell them that I was into furry stuff--little does he know that all my friends already know (Hell, I've been into this stuff since I was five or six...he should have noticed by now).


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 22, 2009)

My family doesn't even know what a furry is.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> My family doesn't even know what a furry is.


 

Most people where I live have no idea either...my family does though, and that's mostly my fault .


----------



## Adamada (Aug 22, 2009)

Not yet, plus, I don't think my parents would even understand what a furry is. My brother might, but he probably wouldn't care.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

RustyFox said:


> There honestly isn't anything "wrong" with furry fandom that it has to be a huge secret. Making it so secretive just makes it seem bad to others. Just be casual about it. It's honestly not a big deal unless you make out to be.


I really wish my dad could agree to that...or maybe he just doesn't know it's not bad. 'Course, for him to get the point, he'd have to see this post, meaning he'd have to see this site, meaning he'd have to see that I'm actually a furry and not just into furry stuff. I don't really think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 22, 2009)

No.

Though, I have enjoyed many times letting people assume I'm the LOLOL4CHON (though in some regards I am.) type, then telling them months later that I'm furry. Quite funny. Hilarious even. Hah.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 22, 2009)

This is why furries have stuff like this

â•”â•â•¦â•—â•”â•¦â•â•¦â•â•¦â•—â•”â•— Put This On
â•‘â•â•£â•‘â•‘â•‘â•”â•£â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘ Your Channel If
â•‘â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘â•‘â•‘â•‘â•šâ•—â•”â• You Are Or
â•šâ•â•šâ•â•â•©â•â•šâ•â™¥â•šâ• Support Furries! 

FURRY PRIDE METER:
â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ 110%

Furrydom mimics the gay community and that's why coming out about being a furry is like coming out about being gay. That's also why you get stuff like this 

http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs4/i/2004/235/8/2/Gay_Furry_Pride_2.jpg

Let's also not forget about Fursecution Fox!

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Fursecution_Fox

Really, people, it's a fuckin' hobby, and I actully saw someone say today on YouTube that they were BORN A FURRY! What an intelligence and kid friendly fandom you people have.


----------



## Shino (Aug 22, 2009)

Not really, no. My mom saw my suit, but I passed it off as a mascot costume for a sci-fi convention. (Actually, FurFright, but she doesn't need to know that.)

I don't think they really even know what furry is, which considering how much CSI my mom watches, is suprising. Even so, they still wouldn't get it. They're too straight-edge. They aren't going to find out I'm gay, either. There's a reason why I moved out.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 22, 2009)

nope, they dont need to know


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 22, 2009)

They only don't know cause they don't know what a furry is.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 22, 2009)

My family knows, for a couple reasons. First, I had to explain why I was wearing a collar the first time my mum saw me wearing it, and second, I want to go to furmeets and stuff.

I think the only one in my immediate family that doesn't know is my dad, who I simply haven't had a good enough reason to tell thus far. Extended family, like cousins, grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc, though, have no idea whatsoever. I'm not even sure if any of them know what a furry _is_.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i thought my brother knew what a furry was because he's always playing Gmod and steam, but he went on my iPod and saw my pictures (It had clean fur art) and didn't nit pick or anything,so i guess he doesn't know what a furry is. The rest of my family probably doesn't even know what a furry is because none of my family members use the internet alot but me and my brother
    I see no need to tell though; they can be quite biased at times, and telling them wouldn't accomplish anything good :/


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

My dad can barely send an email.  My mom has barely gone as far as youtube on the internet. 

They do know, kinda.  Mom found out I went to anthrocon.  Said, "oh that's cool."  End of it.

They don't need to know anything beyond that.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is why furries have stuff like this
> 
> â•”â•â•¦â•—â•”â•¦â•â•¦â•â•¦â•—â•”â•— Put This On
> â•‘â•â•£â•‘â•‘â•‘â•”â•£â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘ Your Channel If
> ...



This X10


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 22, 2009)

No. I don't look at it as some identity-defining thing, any more than any of the other stuff I like. It's an interest. So I have no reason to be like, "I'M A FURREE! NYAAAAHHHHH!" Also, they aren't people with, how should I put this, an interest in the wider world, so while they may be fairly nice, and aren't bigoted, they aren't very open-minded, so I'm not very close to them generally. So because of those two things, I have no need or desire to tell them.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 22, 2009)

*stares at fursuit parts all over the room, the rack of fake fur on the wall, the fursuit heads hung up around me, the boxes of suits ready to go once they get paid for

there is no way in hell some one can walk in my house and not see i am a furry if they know what one is

my parents are cool with it and my sister is just as furry as i am and owns different animal ear hats and tails to match different outfits.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 22, 2009)

I told my kids (teenagers now) long before people at large started hearing about furries - at that point they started teasing me about it. By now they've given up on that & just accept it as part of who I am. (I think they were very relieved when I told them I had absolutely no interest in seeing _G-Force_.) Plus my non-fur friends & immediate family know as well. 

I think that's important: it's _part _of who I am, not who I am. I'm also a Jew, an American, a New Yorker, a white guy, a sci-fi/cartoon fan (my entree into fur), a writer, etc. etc. It's far from my only identity of myself.

I think whether you tell people or not depends on your own relationship to furry; if you're in it to collect f-porn, yes, you might want to keep (at lest that part of) it under your hat. (Back when Playboy magazine was like the only mainstream place you could see nudie pix of gals, people used to claim they only read it for the articles, not the pictures; suurrre...) 

Besides, people will think whatever they want to think about you being furry; the important part is what _you _think about being furry.


----------



## KinaroKaze (Aug 22, 2009)

My parents know and they don't mind at all.  They like my artwork and encourage me to keep on improving.


----------



## Schan (Aug 22, 2009)

they know and have nothing against it. 
well my mother thought that the furry fandom was a strange name in the start


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 22, 2009)

Only my mom and my best friend know I'm a furry.  My dad wouldn't be accepting of it (let alone my being bi), so it's best to keep such things a secret from him.

But I found my mom giving me advice on what to expect from a convention, so she's not only cool with it but trying to get to understand it a little better.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 22, 2009)

No, they probably wouldn't care too much, I think my mum would jsut struggle to understand what it was, they don't really need to know anyway, it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes.
Do they care? No.

However, I've never approached them and said "Hey... I don't know how to tell you this, but .... I'm a furry!" It's just pointless. They've seen my art. They've seen my ears and tail. And collars. No big deal. It shouldn't be a big secret.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't think my family even knows what a furry is. So, no, they don't know, and they don't need to know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 22, 2009)

My whole family knows...because it's kind of hard to hide stuff like tails, and suits, and making them, taking pictures and shipping stuff out. Plus we talk about the fandom openly around my family. They are very open minded about it. In fact they tend to like the costume side of things, finding it cute.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

Nah they don't know that I am, or what a furry even is. 

I suppose if they did know what one was, and I was one they wouldn't care, as long as I'm happy.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 22, 2009)

They know and are fine with it. :>


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep  I've always had a passion for animals, arts and theatrics, and this pretty much combines it all. Then again, those are pretty much the only reasons why I'm in the fandom, so I really have "nothing to hide", I guess you could say. 

Side note: My dad is the funniest of the bunch. He is extremely supportive, looks up on youtube for videos from the con to see if I'm there, and helps pay for parts of the cost for travel. He sees no difference between the motorcycle gathering we both go to each year, and FC. Well... except a little fur.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> My parent's know, but that's because they looked up my pen name XD


 how did that experience go guy


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 22, 2009)

My parents are just happy it gets me in an artistic mood.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 22, 2009)

I am not sure my family knows. 
I am surprised no one in my family has asked. Consenting my Computers wallpaper is always something furry. And i am part of every furry group on facebook. Witch my mom and sys go on every day.


----------



## Nikolai (Aug 22, 2009)

*reads the title*

*bursts out laughing*


...

No.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> well I guess the question I wanna *ASK* is does your family know your a furry??
> like your parents and brothers and sisters??
> 
> one of my brothers knows and he used to make fun of me for it but he hasn't mentioned anything since he cheated on his wife got a divorce and started doing nudist karaoke.
> ...



First, I felt like being a grammar nazi .

Only one person in my family knows.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Aug 22, 2009)

yes because my mother got on my comp and spied on me >.<
she thinks I'm a freak... now I guard everything with passwords >=D


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't live with my parents really, so no, my real parents don't know. But I do live with my aunt and I would be very surprised if she had absolutely no idea. She has read the stories I've written and has seen the anthros that I draw. It's all good clean stuff, so she doesn't care too much and she's pretty open with anything, under the basis that "we're family, we've all got to stick together." She also knows I'm into costume making, and I told her I'm planning to make "a werewolf costume", but still- I'm kind of hiding the head in my closet because when she asked why I sort of just walked away :/ So maybe she is clueless after all, but I think she would be fine with it if I ever chose to tell her though, which is always nice to know.


----------



## Zrcalo (Aug 22, 2009)

yup. they do. they dont care either. 
it's not something that would be something to worry about. 
it's just people liking anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Dakata (Aug 22, 2009)

Only my mom knows, but she refuses to believe I'm a furry because she thinks furry = creepy animal-lover who shoves their sickfuck fetishes in people's faces, and I don't do that.

Some dude off some social-networking site bothered her once, and she's scarred for life, lmao.

All I remember (she showed me his profile, lol) was that he was into transformation (I think normal human guys -> horny, big-breasted werewolves and shit), cried about fursecution a bit (He especially cried about how he talks about his fetishes everywhere and how unfair it is for people to not like it, BAWWWWWWWW), and had shit loads of "FURRY PRYDEZ" shit all over his profile.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

I realize this isn't specifically that kind of thread, but it really annoys me how people put furry on such a level that it's a big thing to let your family to know about it - Furry pride and all that crap. It's not like it's a sexual orientation (though many outside would believe that it's specifically bestiality); It's a fandom.

It's like walking up to your parents, telling them you have something important to tell them, giving a long, dramatic pause before saying, "Mom, dad... I like Anime." Because I'll be damned if anime doesn't have precisely the same kinks and fetishes as furry, except that it's populated by incredibly under-aged cute-girls and girlybois versus anthropomorphic animals. Both are fantasy, both are usually illustrated, both end up dressing the part (don't think cosplay matches up to fursuiting? Try kigurumi instead, then), and both contain varying levels of involvement, from simple enjoyment of a class of entertainment, to full-on super-freaky fetishism - And no matter what you might think on the subject, bestiality is not limited to furry or any other genre. The main difference is that an entire nation (and mass numbers of others) bases its animation and most of its entertainment industries around anime.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, yes they do.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yup. they do. they dont care either.
> it's not something that would be something to worry about.
> it's just people liking anthropomorphic animals.


 

EXACTLY!!
I tried to explain that to my dad this morning but that just made it worse. Now he thinks that I'm going to ruin my social life.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't plan anything of my family learning of it anytime soon. Honestly it just an personal thing for myself, and I don't see why it's important enough to make an big deal about it ;P.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 22, 2009)

My mom knows because I explained it to her before she saw it and got the negative wave of criticism about it. So she doesn't mind me liking it at all.


Haven't told my dad yet, but I can't stand talking to him. He can't hear for squat.  |:


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

Wildside said:


> Haven't told my dad yet, but I can't stand talking to him. He can't hear for squat.  |:



"Whassat? You're blurry? You want a McFlurry? You aren't making any sense!"


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 22, 2009)

My family thinks I'm weird, but they don't make fun of me TOO often. However, I've not mentioned the whole yiff thing to them. ^^;;;


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't want my family to know. Being a furry is something I want to have for myself and only share with a few of my close friends.


----------



## X (Aug 22, 2009)

no they don't, they probably wouldn't know what the hell a furry was even if i told them; though the first thing they would do would think that its a cult or something and immediately burn my pc and take me to have an exorcism done. yes, they are crazy, rigid, non flexing or understanding Christians. (< the worst kind.)


----------



## TDK (Aug 22, 2009)

To me this is a hobby, so it wouldn't matter, but for now I picked no. Between drawings laying around and bookmarks on both computers, my fam is going to notice eventually. I haven't told 'em, they'll have to use their brains and find out for themselves.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> "Whassat? You're blurry? You want a McFlurry? You aren't making any sense!"




Sadly, yes, you've described him perfectly. Can you even imagine how hard it is to sit through a movie with him?


----------



## caragua (Aug 22, 2009)

no.
nor my classmates.
Just some very good friends know that I always got lots of ""Dogs"" in my cell phone, but there were actually some wolves, too xD
And I also tried to draw some myself and asking for help to a girl that actually don't know much about furry. But she helped me, anyway(another classmate: wow~! woow~! who draw them!?)
An she also asked me why not cats but dogs, an why not human?.... I just told her that human beings are not that easy to draw compared to dogs(still learning.. I got the heads... body's still a big problem for me.)
So, they just know that I got some "animals" but not all of the truth xD
By the way, why does it matter?


----------



## NJ_Coyote (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope. They don't even know what a furry is. They thought it was some kind of animal that runs around in the woods. XD! Anyway, maybe when I get into it more I might consider telling them.


----------



## Aden (Aug 22, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> one of my brothers knows and he used to make fun of me for it but he hasn't mentioned anything since he cheated on his wife got a divorce and started doing nudist karaoke.



Best sentence of the thread.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 22, 2009)

Vatz said:


> EXACTLY!!
> I tried to explain that to my dad this morning but that just made it worse. Now he thinks that I'm going to ruin my social life.


 
Did you bring up yiff by any chance?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Did you bring up yiff by any chance?


 

Actually, he did. He asked me why I was sexually aroused by furry art.
I just stared at him.

Seriously, the stuff I have favorited on my Fur Affinity page is romantic art, not pr0n, and it never actually shows anything, ahem, naughty. It may suggest that something is going on (obvious especially in the first two), but it never _shows_.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 22, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Actually, he did. He asked me why I was sexually aroused by furry art.
> I just stared at him.


 
Well are you?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Well are you?


 

Uh... ...maybe?

Does it really matter?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 22, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Uh... ...maybe?
> 
> Does it really matter?


 
That would mean your dad was right and he had a legit reason to question you on it. No father wants his kid to be turned on anthro. I sure as hell don't. It's a strange kink. BDSM is more respected than any yiff art. 

You got to empathize with your father on this. All he sees is you being attracted to animals parts, ears, snout, tail, ect. He's also probably seeing this as a watered down version of zoophilia. So, you know, he's going to be concerned about his son. He loves you, I give him that. 

Btw, why did you bring up to him that you were a furry?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

> No father wants his kid to be turned on my anthro. I sure as hell don't. It's a strange kink. BDSM is more respected than any yiff art.


Hilarious typo aside, furry's not a kink - The fact that BDSM exists within the furry community suggests this, as well as those who don't do yiff and etc. I always liken it to anime - The parallels are amazingly similar.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Hilarious typo aside, furry's not a kink - The fact that BDSM exists within the furry community suggests this, as well as those who don't do yiff and etc. I always liken it to anime - The parallels are amazingly similar.



Furry's a very, very, VERY big canvas - plenty of it's just good clean fun or naughty cheesecake... but personally, I think every kink out there in the 'real' world has been depicted with fur on it as well. (And quite a few for which there's no RW equivalent :shock: )


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Btw, why did you bring up to him that you were a furry?


 

I didn't.

He saw my email.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I think every kink out there in the 'real' world has been depicted with fur on it as well. (And quite a few for which there's no RW equivalent :shock: )



I assure you, most of it also exists in hentai.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> He saw my email.


 

____In fact, I'm considering "accidentally" leaving this forum window open so he can see it and read all this...I honestly don't think that I can actually talk to him about it without making my situation any worse. I need help. Any suggestions or advice I can use to make this a bit easier?

____I'm basically stuck because my dad thinks that my social life is doomed to failure if I mention it to anyone (even though I already have and none of my friends even care I'm into it), and he doesn't want to hear any of it, yet I need to find a way of making him understand exactly what is going on. I'm into anthro art, not pornogarphy! I just don't understand why the hell he won't let me explain that _one_ _simple fact_. Like every teenager, I _was, _emphasis on the _was_, into porn--for about five weeks. Even then I didn't get to see anything. That was about two years ago. I just don't find it appealing to me anymore--and furry art is. I'm still seriously considering leaving this thing open so he can see it for himself, because God knows that I won't _EVER_ be able to explain it to him. Do I come across you as a perverted person?

Seriously, i just wish that if he cares at all, it'll be a sort of vague "oh, that's cool" interest in the whole thing, and not being worried that I'm turning into a zoophiliac or something, which I'm sure as hell _not. _

Here I go again, being more open with people who actually understand me than with my own damn family.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 23, 2009)

*Shrugs* Don't really know. Told my father about it a few years ago when I first got into the fandom, who then felt the need to share it with my mother...

They both had the one-size-fits-all 'conservative suburban parent' reaction towards the thing, but by this point they've both either forgotten or don't care, as they haven't said shit about it since.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

nobody knows yet.  dont really have a reason to tell anyone.
besides if i did they dont even know what the hell a furry is anyway


----------



## pixthor (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope, they don't know crap about me. I'm always in my room if I'm not at my job. I don't even talk to them at all really.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 23, 2009)

No.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 23, 2009)

I could never tell!

THEY ARE TOO MUNDANE TO UNDERSTAND US! THE WORLD NEVER WILL!

P.S. If someone kills them for me I'll bite your dick off for you!


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 23, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> does your family know your a furry??
> like your parents and brothers and sisters?


No.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yup. they do. they dont care either.
> it's not something that would be something to worry about.
> it's just people liking anthropomorphic animals.


This


Runefox said:


> I realize this isn't specifically that kind of thread, but it really annoys me how people put furry on such a level that it's a big thing to let your family to know about it - Furry pride and all that crap. It's not like it's a sexual orientation (though many outside would believe that it's specifically bestiality); It's a fandom.


And this also

Double ditto.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 23, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> nobody knows yet.  dont really have a reason to tell anyone.
> besides if i did they dont even know what the hell a furry is anyway



No biggie - I think every fur has their own definition on exactly what 'furry' is anyway. To me, 'furry' is _anything _relating to anthropomorphic animal characters, and a furfan is someone who's into that in whatever their own, inimitable way might be.


----------



## Solaxe (Aug 23, 2009)

My family know and they don't have any problems with it xp


----------



## Raslan (Aug 23, 2009)

My brother knows (but he refuses to believe me) and my mom doesn't. But if she ever gets the urge to ask, she'll find out


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I didn't.
> 
> He saw my email.



Are you sure it was an email? Sure he didn't catch you lurking VCL or something?



Runefox said:


> Hilarious typo aside, furry's not a kink - The fact that BDSM exists within the furry community suggests this, as well as those who don't do yiff and etc. I always liken it to anime - The parallels are amazingly similar.



Fixed.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

The funny thing is if anybody does found it, it can be easily passed off as "I liek Nekos Lawl".


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> The funny thing is if anybody does found it, it can be easily passed off as "I liek Nekos Lawl".


Not much difference really.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not bothered if mine know. I think they do anyways.
My partner was lucky, his family dont mind one bit if he is a furry!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuck no but I don't Identify as a Furry. I just like SOME of furr art.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 23, 2009)

No, I think it's not relevant to tell my mom


----------



## Nargle (Aug 23, 2009)

We don't use the word "furry" but yes, they know.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 23, 2009)

Parents don't know but I think my brother does


----------



## Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

my family knows. and they agree with it, my mom & her Friend are taking me to a con soon as well.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

They know that I like to dress up as my fursona and draw anthros, but they don't know what the furry fandom is.  (Thank God)


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I could never tell!
> 
> THEY ARE TOO MUNDANE TO UNDERSTAND US! THE WORLD NEVER WILL!
> 
> P.S. If someone kills them for me I'll bite your dick off for you!



Good points.  
Luckily my friends haven't rejected me.

And... why Cockmongler?


----------



## Surgat (Aug 23, 2009)

My mother might know. I haven't told her, but she's looked over my shoulder a few times when I was browsing these forums. 

I don't really care if she does. I spotted her visiting a VinDeisel fan forum the same way a few times.


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 23, 2009)

My family knows.  They've known ever since I took a trip to AC.
My father doesn't really care that much about it, but my mother is surprisingly supportive; she even offered to make me a fursuit after I showed off some photos I had taken at AC.  My sister, having also seen the photos, was also quite cool with the suits.

I guess I'm lucky; my parents are supportive-to-apathetic.  That, or you guys just have the worst luck with parents.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Are you sure it was an email? Sure he didn't catch you lurking VCL or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


 

I sure as hell am sure it was my email. He said "your email". In fact, he made a point of telling me that he managed to NOT look at the specific messages. And anyway, what exactly is VCL?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> It's like walking up to your parents, telling them you have something important to tell them, giving a long, dramatic pause before saying, "Mom, dad... I like Anime." Because I'll be damned if anime doesn't have precisely the same kinks and fetishes as furry, except that it's populated by incredibly under-aged cute-girls and girlybois versus anthropomorphic animals. Both are fantasy, both are usually illustrated, both end up dressing the part (don't think cosplay matches up to fursuiting? Try kigurumi instead, then), and both contain varying levels of involvement, from simple enjoyment of a class of entertainment, to full-on super-freaky fetishism - And no matter what you might think on the subject, bestiality is not limited to furry or any other genre. The main difference is that an entire nation (and mass numbers of others) bases its animation and most of its entertainment industries around anime.


 

I'm in full agreement here. What's worse, furry-anthro love or pedophiliac-nation-industry little-girl love? Hell, half of the games coming out of Japan deal with "relationships", usually with the same gender. What the _hell_ is wrong over there? You see signs on their subways saying not to stick your camera up a girl's skirt to take pictures! DO YOU HAVE _ANY _IDEA HOW _OFTEN_ SOMEONE HAS TO _DO_ SOMETHING LIKE THAT BEFORE YOU CAN PUT UP A _PUBLIC SIGN_ SAYING NOT TO DO IT?? And here people, parents especially, think that we furries are some sort of porn-nation. It's a damn hobby, for God's sake!!


----------



## Telnac (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah.  But I'm 36 and have been on my own for almost 2 decades.  What can they do to me?  In truth, my father had no clue what "furry" was so I had to explain it to him.  My brother knew what it was, and he just shrugged and said "whatever."


----------



## Y.I.H.F.F (Aug 23, 2009)

Why would i tell them?  Its a fetish.  You dont tell your parents you like BDSM or w/e, so you dont tell them you like to masturbate to cartoon animals that look like humans.  Its pretty simple.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not _even_ a fetish. Â¬_Â¬ I mean, it _can_ be, but so can having sex in Federation officer uniforms and getting off to Kirk x Spock man-love. It's what you make of it.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Well to be honest i never formally said i was a furry,
Just over my life so far they have been very accepting
of who i am and so when i stated my intentions on making
a fursuit there was no shock or horror just a "Wait a minute
your a furry..... Thats awsome, we kinda knew that all along" so i got it 
pretty darn easy and they infact like me being a furry so
all good for me.


----------



## furry666 (Aug 24, 2009)

My family has no clue what furry consists of other then fursuits and cartoon art. And since I'm one of the most extreme type they wouldn't understand anyways or probably just ignore it and let it go since I'm concetrating on a career and getting out of the house. Furry is whatever you make of it though, to me anyways.

I wouldn't tell them about my preferences just like I wouldn't tell them when my girlfriend and I have sex and what we do during it.


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

I have way too many complicated things going on to open that egg on them just yet. Maybe when I have a house of my own, and am able to attend furrycons on a regular basis, they might catch on... but with all that is known to them about me already, I'd rather keep this one just between me and the gods... as well as my furry friends out there. ^_^


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Well to be honest i never formally said i was a furry,
> Just over my life so far they have been very accepting
> of who i am and so when i stated my intentions on making
> a fursuit there was no shock or horror just a "Wait a minute
> ...


 

Dammit, I wish my family was like yours... you lucky bastard. :'(


----------



## kashaki (Aug 24, 2009)

My parents know I like to doddle animal people. But they don't know what the whole thing is called.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

kashaki said:


> My parents know I like to doddle animal people. But they don't know what the whole thing is called.


 
Another lucky bastard.
That's essentially what's been going on with me for my whole life.
Trust me though--it won't last long. Not unless your parents are the most ignorant people in the world, which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 24, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> My family knows. They yiff with me


 



WHAT??????
THEY ACTUALLY YIFF WITH YOU??
Shit, I would just prefer my family not knowing anything about furries. Then I could either just not tell them, or tell them before they got all those bad misconceptions about it. My brother and my aunt are the only ones that don't think of it as pure animal porn.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

My parents don't even know what Furry is, but i have told them


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I sure as hell am sure it was my email. He said "your email". In fact, he made a point of telling me that he managed to NOT look at the specific messages. And anyway, what exactly is VCL?


 
It's suppose to be a furry art site, but it's turned into a place where you just upload yiff. You're a furry and you don't know this?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah.  VCL was originally (and still has) comics, but now its yiff.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2009)

No. my stepdad is a homophobe, so I'll bet he's a furaphobe, too.
My mom goes to the Saddleback Church... she try to "fix" me.

My whole family sucks. -__-'


----------



## theLight (Aug 24, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 24, 2009)

They know that I've been drawing since I could hold a crayon. My cartoons are usually family-friendly. They see the costume thing as a continuation of my stint as a corporate mascot and my enjoyment of fancy dress balls/Halloween costume parties. Ma knows I take satisfaction in bringing my comic strip character to life. Just harmless fun and pretty mild stuff really.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 25, 2009)

Since they dont know what furry means, my answer is no. If you ask if my family knows I have an affinity for Wolves, then yes.


----------



## kjmars63 (Aug 25, 2009)

My mother is a furry. A Donkey to be precise. So, yeah. She knows EVERYTHING.


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, definitely! My parents helped me pick out my new tail, hahahaha. XD

*Everyone* knows I'm a furry. It's just wayyy too obvious, haha.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 25, 2009)

He, as I said before yes. My mom just recently volunteered to go to my first con with me :3 I love my mom... Now which one first.... Hmmmm


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 25, 2009)

No because they wouldn't really know what it means.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 25, 2009)

No and they never will.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 25, 2009)

No one knows im a furry or what a furry is , the closest to anyone knowing im a furry irl is one of my friends randomly going through my inbox and telling me that the name furaffinity sounds funny


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 25, 2009)

If my family knows, they haven't said a thing. I try to keep it from them, though.

My family's Mormon. "Hey, mom, I'm a furry!" Yeah; that's going to end well.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 25, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> If my family knows, they haven't said a thing. I try to keep it from them, though.
> 
> My family's Mormon. "Hey, mom, I'm a furry!" Yeah; that's going to end well.


 

I'm Mormon and a furry, I have a Mormon family, and (except for my dad and step-mom), they are pretty much okay with it. My grandparents don't exactly know what a furry is, and my aunt actually helps me come up with ideas.

Being LDS doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 25, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I'm Mormon and a furry, I have a Mormon family, and (except for my dad and step-mom), they are pretty much okay with it. My grandparents don't exactly know what a furry is, and my aunt actually helps me come up with ideas.
> 
> Being LDS doesn't have anything to do with it.



It depends on the LDS around a person. A few people in my ward might be okay with me being a furry, but certainly not my parents, certainly not my older siblings, and for that matter, half the people I get along with/like in my ward.


----------



## Aden (Aug 25, 2009)

Shinzar said:


> No one knows im a furry or what a furry is , the closest to anyone knowing im a furry irl is one of my friends randomly going through my inbox and telling me that the name furaffinity sounds funny



Your avatar was taken straight from a tutorial.

I AM ON TO YOU BOYO


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

People have seen the drawings i do and i say things like yiffy instead of kinky but people just think its me being random. Nobody has ever asked me if im furry.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 26, 2009)

I told my family last year. For a Catholic conservative family, you'd be surprised how cool they were about it!


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Your avatar was taken straight from a tutorial.
> 
> I AM ON TO YOU BOYO



but i have nothing else to use , PLEASE SHOW ME MERCY :cry:


----------



## selkie (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think they particularly care.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 26, 2009)

BassMan said:


> I told my family last year. For a Catholic conservative family, you'd be surprised how cool they were about it!



Clearly the bad press for Furries was never seen by them.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

yes


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

My family doesn't know, and i don't plan on telling them. Ever.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Heh, yeah they know.
For the most part, I'd think they could honestly care less.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2009)

I told me friends, and two of them are actually furry. Friends kick ass. (\^0^/)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes. My parents know I'm an inflatafur. By accident.
:C


----------



## Vatz (Aug 26, 2009)

Vatz said:


> ____I'm basically stuck because my dad thinks that my social life is doomed to failure if I mention it to anyone (even though I already have and none of my friends even care I'm into it), and he doesn't want to hear any of it, yet I need to find a way of making him understand exactly what is going on. I'm into anthro art, not pornogarphy! I just don't understand why the hell he won't let me explain that _one_ _simple fact_. Like every teenager, I _was, _emphasis on the _was_, into porn--for about five weeks. Even then I didn't get to see anything. That was about two years ago. I just don't find it appealing to me anymore--and furry art is. I'm still seriously considering leaving this thing open so he can see it for himself, because God knows that I won't _EVER_ be able to explain it to him. Do I come across you as a perverted person?


 

Update...
Well, my dad and I see more or less eye-to-eye now. Turns out he's worried about my psycho-sexual development and not my social life after all...still, I'm not into yiff. The stuff I have favorited is _romantic_, not yiffy. And then, of course, there are the cool pictures (the F14A), the hilarious pictures (Still Wishin'), and the plain cute pictures (Spilling coffee all over yourself because you're still half asleep in the morning). And the, ahem, _really_ hilarious pictures (MISSING: $10--that's all I'll say).
Yeah, I think he's okay with me being a furry after all, so long as I don't stare a yiff all day (although he seems to think that yiff and porn are two separate things). Which is good, because I was worried I might have to leave the community. That would suck, and I'm glad to say that I'm still onboard for the forseeable future.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Clearly the bad press for Furries was never seen by them.



Are you kidding? My dad watches the news and CSI all the time!


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

BassMan said:


> Are you kidding? My dad watches the news and CSI all the time!



Well I'm not telling my parents. They know about the fact I watch Funday Pawpet Show and draw anthro... And that's mostly what I do in the fandom. Nothing more. It's not a big thing for me, it's a hobby like pokemon and writing poetry.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Well I'm not telling my parents. They know about the fact I watch Funday Pawpet Show and draw anthro... And that's mostly what I do in the fandom. Nothing more. It's not a big thing for me, it's a hobby like pokemon and writing poetry.


 
I love watching the Funday Pawpet Show!


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Well I'm not telling my parents. They know about the fact I watch Funday Pawpet Show and draw anthro... And that's mostly what I do in the fandom. Nothing more. It's not a big thing for me, it's a hobby like pokemon and writing poetry.


My call-in interview on FPS in March last year was what lead me to telling my parents I'm a furry, they even watched the replay of the entire episode!


----------



## Lewi (Aug 27, 2009)

Well my Mum and Sister know I draw anthro-art, and there ok with it. My freinds at school know, although the _hyper-nerdy_ freinds call me a fur-fag (*XD* so lame), so, yeah. But the good thing is, my freind Tom and I have been drawing dragons since we were quite young, and I have yet to tell him that that _is_ furry. He won't beleive me though, so I'll have to print off _furry _dragon art to show him. Oh, and my Mum knows Yiff is the furry word for sex, but I told her I have no interest in yiff. She laughed, and said 'Ok, I beleive you' sarcastically. So basicly, yeah. Quite a few people do. Oh my god, that was a long message for me...I need to go and rest my fingers... urgently. Oh, and reading some responses to this, I read people wear _collars_? _Honestly_? That's _very_ weird in my eyes (Don't take that to heart) and I'm glad to hear the Fursuiters' familys love the furry thing. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## Renacance (Aug 28, 2009)

My family only knows I'm interested other than that it's completely secret


----------



## Shima (Aug 28, 2009)

My father probably knows what a furry is, but I am sure that my mother does not. I also think that my father knows about me being in the fandom, but has not considered it to be very important. I know for sure that he has seen me on this site and others, but doesn't think much of it.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

Clafier said:


> My mother browses 4chan. Even if I _was_ a furry and she knew about it, it wouldn't make much of a difference. I'm an adult anyway, so even if she _cared_ it wouldn't mean a thing to me.



I'd love it if my Mum browsed 4chan.

But no. None of my family know.


----------



## MattyK (Aug 28, 2009)

Indeed they do, and my Father and Sister is slowly accepting the fact that I'm also Bisexual...



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Really, people, it's a fuckin' hobby, and I actully saw someone say today on YouTube that they were BORN A FURRY! What an intelligence and kid friendly fandom you people have.


 
Lol, makes me reconsider the crap I put on my FA Profile, the only reason it's legit is because it gives the viewer a perspective on my life, and also +1 Dragons. :3

But true, the Fandom is a _Hobby_ to people, I mean sheesh, the Localfurs back in Gloucester hardly take it serious(Counting out the wannabe gimp), and just get on with their everyday lives, occasionally putting a little money forward for things like a commish or tail. :3


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (Aug 28, 2009)

I, unfortunately had to take my father with me to AC08 because of certain hotel regulations.
Thankfully, he spend the entire time in Philly drunk off his ass and bitching about how much the Pay-Per-View porn cost; but he knows damn well what a furry is.


----------



## GothWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

My family only knows, that I draw anthro art, but I don't think, that they have a single clue about furries...and they doesn't seem to care. xD


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 28, 2009)

I just went out and told my mom and little brother, them my mom told the family up in Seattle.
I'm glad I told them, because they saw a newscast for the Rocky Mountain Fur Con and told me.
At least the strange stereotypes didn't reach them. I can't think of explanations very fast.
Well, I did have to explain the base of it anyways.
 And my big brother saw an internet favorite to fur affinity and asked if I was "one of those animal people who dress up as animals", It doesn't seem like he knows what it is since he didn't guess it from the wrongside(furry webcomic) backround on the desktop. I'm not sure if knows any other stereotypes yet.


----------



## Ingster (Aug 28, 2009)

My family dosent know, maby its better that way.....


----------



## kitedj (Aug 29, 2009)

i told my mum by coming home drunk with my tail on lol


----------



## Doran Eirok (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine know. I think it depends on what the fandom is to you, but for me it just really isn't that big a deal at all that there was any reason NOT to tell them. My parents hadn't heard of the furry community before, which put me in the perfect position of being able to tell them myself what it was rather than letting MTV or SomethingAwful tell them. I told them it's a community of art and roleplay for people who like to depict themselves as anthropomorphic animals. Which is exactly what it is. We get together to socialize, make friends, and dress up as our characters. None of this is really that big a deal!

What gets blown all out of proportion is the sexuality that occurs within the fandom, but honestly... it's a community heavily populated by young adults and teenagers who are exploring their identity. Of course there's going to be a sexual component of the community as a whole, and there are going to be the deviants at the extremes who don't do much to help the reputation. These are present in any community. If my parents hear about the fandom from some place giving it a bad rep and saying we're all sex-crazed wackos, this is exactly what I'll tell them.

Telling your parents you're part of the furry fandom isn't some massive life-changing coming out event in most cases. It should be much more like telling them you've decided you like Star Trek, or Disney movies.

(exceptions would occur I imagine if your parents have already heard of the fandom from an unfortunate source, and are the sort of parent who would rather believe sensationalist news than their own child. If this is the case, you have my deepest sympathies.)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i told my mum by coming home drunk with my tail on lol


 LOL Got no idea how much i loled at that post XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 30, 2009)

Doran Eirok said:


> Mine know. I think it depends on what the fandom is to you, but for me it just really isn't that big a deal at all that there was any reason NOT to tell them. My parents hadn't heard of the furry community before, which put me in the perfect position of being able to tell them myself what it was rather than letting MTV or SomethingAwful tell them. I told them it's a community of art and roleplay for people who like to depict themselves as anthropomorphic animals. Which is exactly what it is. We get together to socialize, make friends, and dress up as our characters. None of this is really that big a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't know what you posted because I couldn't stop looking at your avatar it's really really cute..


----------



## Yaps (Aug 30, 2009)

Shame that the voting poll is closed... Otherwise, a no for me.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

My family doesn't know.  I'm also a Mormon, and the concept of 'furry' almost always has struck up beastiality with every other Mormon I've spoken to about it.

Its probably best if my family doesn't find out, but since I can't be public about being a furry, I've never actually met another furry.

But, again, the main population in Utah being Mormon, I doubt I'll ever meet another furry that is willing to admit it.


----------



## Benn (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely Not... piercing my eyebrow almost gets me kicked out of the house, so anything ""Occult"" would seal the deal...


----------



## Revy (Aug 31, 2009)

I now know my cousin is a furry, always drawing pokemon n shit, GAWD.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Aug 31, 2009)

Haven't told anyone. Though, I leave my "trail" quite open, for I don't really care if they find out or not.


----------

